# To all other freewebs users . . .



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

mods, you can delete this when the question is answered . . . 
but for the past few days I cannot post pictures on my website! are you guys having problems, or is it my computer????


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have not had any trouble at all. How are you posting them? Are you going with Photo bucket or on the freeweb pictures list? 
I like going with the Photo Bucket.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

freewebs picture list. . . I will try Photobucket and see if it works that way. . .  thanks!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

oh, I forgot . . .I can select a photo and it will say download complete, and go back to the page where I was trying to post a picture, but no picture will show up . . .


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Sometimes it takes a bit of time for the picture to load. It really depends on the internet service that you have. I would use the Photo bucket way of loading them. I was storing them in the freeweb folders but it will only hold so many pictures then you have to pay for it to hold more.

I am sure you will like it so much better after you try the photo bucket way.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I used to upload the pics also until I started using Photobucket. I SOOOO much better like Photobucket to do my website!!!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

it's working! Yaaaahhhh thanks everyone! :thumbup:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep, I was just on your site. The pictures loaded just fine.

I have a Daisy Mae also.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I have seen a few people with goats with that name . . .must be popular . . .


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a Daisie Mae also! She is a pygmy. When I got her from her horrible horrible home she was at - I already had a Daisy - so she became Daisie Mae. 

In the south it is popular to have the two name names.... my old dog was Kacee Lee!


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

We have a Daisy Mae, she is a basset hound.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I had a Daisy Mae also...sadly though she left us due to her chasing a truck 4 years ago this month....she was a springer/border collie mix.

I haven't had a problem as of yet with my freewebs account...though at times loading the pics from photobucket seemed to take forever.


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

I haven't had any problems uploading pictures in the past though! My sister has a Daisy Mae ( a Boston Terrier/ beagle mix ) and we have Daisy's brother here right now to be with our black lab mix since she lost her brother.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

We have a Daisy Mae too!! 

I had a little issue last night when I tried to put a new pic up using the freewebs. . . . I just switched to the photobucket way and it worked just fine.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Just a quick question. When uploading pics on your site, is there any limit to how many you can put up using the photobucket?? Or is there only a limit if you're using the freewebs?

I really, really like the photobucket. . . . the pics even seem to load faster than the freewebs account.


----------

